# The mouse does it again - More price increases



## Jason245 (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...st-price-increas.aspx?source=eptfxblnk0000004


10-35% price increase for beverages in park.... wow, if you don't go broke paying for admission and parking, don't worry, the food and beverages will help empty your wallet, and once it is nice and empty, they will try to sell your kids on some shiney trinket that will break half way between the store and your car and be more then happy to sign you up for a credit card to pay for that in the process.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 26, 2016)

This is amazing. But folks save up for years to go to Disney.

When my kids were young, we bought them the "disney" stuff at one of the outlets off site and kept them in the room for when they returned to the timeshare unit.  Also, we tried to bring in frozen sippy drinks, but at that time they would not allow it. I think that policy has changed. 

I recall we froze some snacks in our backpacks, but my memory fails me.  I believe that many families to find a way to bring stuff in, or go out to their cars mid-point to feed the gang.


----------



## Noodle (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone click on the stock at the end? 

Just curious


----------



## gmarine (Apr 26, 2016)

Disney allows food and drinks to be brought into the parks. The price increases will probably encourage more people to do that.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 26, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Disney allows food and drinks to be brought into the parks. The price increases will probably encourage more people to do that.


You would think.. but I don't think people are going to do that.. I feel like a loaner when my wife and I pull our our water (4 dollars for 40 bottles from sams).. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## moonstone (Apr 26, 2016)

The last time we were there with the grandkidlets  (3yrs ago?) we asked for, and received, glasses of water at quite a few different restaurants/food vendors without purchasing food. I had read somewhere (DisBoards?) that water was free for the asking at most places inside the park.

I brought 2 wide mouth water bottles of water with us & when they were empty we refilled them with the glasses of ice water for the rest of the day. I also had granola bars, bagels, a little container of peanut butter & some cut up carrots, celery & fruit in our backpacks. Lots cheaper & healthier than buying meals in the park! Park admissions are high enough without dropping another hundred or more for food & drinks for the family for the day.

~Diane


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 27, 2016)

*Agree with you Diane*



moonstone said:


> The last time we were there with the grandkidlets  (3yrs ago?) we asked for, and received, glasses of water at quite a few different restaurants/food vendors without purchasing food. I had read somewhere (DisBoards?) that water was free for the asking at most places inside the park.
> 
> I brought 2 wide mouth water bottles of water with us & when they were empty we refilled them with the glasses of ice water for the rest of the day. I also had granola bars, bagels, a little container of peanut butter & some cut up carrots, celery & fruit in our backpacks. Lots cheaper & healthier than buying meals in the park! Park admissions are high enough without dropping another hundred or more for food & drinks for the family for the day.
> 
> ~Diane


Frugal is- and always will be a good thing . It also helps grand kids not (limitlessly) buy into the - Want vs Need - Consumer Society .

Cheap is - when you don't tip even when you can afford it

.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 18, 2016)

when we went to universal I carried a back pak with sandwiches, water bottles, bars, and some solo cup etc to eat during the day. they had a large cup you can buy and it allows for free refills during the day. 

We would get one of the cups and use to put drink in the solo cups during the day. some time you can fill it go put some in kids cups and return to refill. I think you had to wait like 10 mins or so between refills which was fine as I didd not get ice in the cup, the drink is cold coming out. 

I see folks bring 3 to 4 kids plus adults head to the lines for food and spend 60 or more bucks.. figure that 2 times at least for the day plus tickets to get in. guess they only come once and pay off the credit card for the next 20 years after the trip.

Wish I would have bought disney stock at $30


----------



## Cropman (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you Shanghai Disney.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2016)

Every time the mouse raises its prices; attendance goes up. Why ?


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 19, 2016)

I think prices at Disney are insane but my Son and his Wife bought Season Passes and travel from Fort Worth to Disney 3 or 4 times a year.  My Daughter and her Husband own DVC and go twice a year from Abilene, TX with their 3 kids.  So what do I know?

George


----------



## esk444 (Sep 19, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Every time the mouse raises its prices; attendance goes up. Why ?



I thought it was because price increases for individual day tickets make the multi-day tickets more reasonably priced.  So less folks are spending two days at a Disney park, 1 day at Sea World, and 1 day at Universal, and just doing a 4-day Disney pass.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 19, 2016)

This kind of explains my Son (and his Wife's) many visits.  Divide the cost of the Season Pass by the number of visits and the cost per visit goes down.  Use it enough and the later visits (still under the Pass) seem free.

George


----------



## mdurette (Sep 20, 2016)

I try to find anyway I can to save a dollar on vacation so I can afford another! 

I have tried, really tried to fill up bottles at Disney (or any place in Olrando for that matter) with water from a bubbler, restaurant, etc.   BUT....I simply can't get over the taste (and smell) of Orlando water.

Heck, I don't even like machine soft drinks made with the water.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 20, 2016)

I would feel like I didn't get the full experience if I wasn't gouged at a Disney park!  It's been a relatively expensive trip since I was a kid.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2016)

I paid $5 for all day, all E Tickets back when I went.... as often, as I wanted. 

Okay, I went to college very near WDW when it first opened. They hired a lot of FRAT guys and Soriety sisters to march in the Wonderful World of Disney grand opening parade ... paying them off in booklets of all E-Tickets. Unhappy campers as they got these tickets instead of paychecks/cash .. so a market developed on my campus .. $5 for an ALL E-ticket admission booklet of tickets. Not as cheap as the twin screen movie in our college town .. but way more fun driving 30+ miles down for an all day romp thru the Magic Kingdom... esp on the 4th thru 10th run... 

PS WDW also employed many of our friends to run the rides ... like Captain Nemo's submarine which collected water on the bottom of the floor and the windows dripped, too ... "we are sinking" was a great line ... the non-locals really got upset. Or the arial tram over the parks ... looking for fellow college students to pigeon drop on. Or the Swiss Family Robinson Tree House .... lots of good perches and swings for hunting our fellow students. DANG .. all those fun rides of my youth are GONE!

Forget .. Haunted Mansion is still there ... I dragged my poor 12yo nephew thru there first 3 rides he had ever was on at WDW 5 years ago ... I kept telling him it was funny, NOT scary ... just listen to the words being sung. 3x all at once... EMH .. no line. I think during that week, we did that ride 9 times ... he was convinced; agreed the words being sung were funny ... starting about the 5th ride/time thru.


----------



## elaine (Sep 21, 2016)

actually, WDW is our cheapest food place when going to a theme park, as WDw allows small coolers into parks and there food prices are not that high, IMHO. Another theme park near us is much cheaper, but doesn't allow ANY food/drink and sometimes no water in. My teens each spent almost $40 on a hot day in August on food/drinks at the local theme park, compared to $12-15 average @ WDW, where they took in a water bottle and a frozen juicebox in a cooler bag with granola bars, cheese stick, etc. and then bought 1 entree PP plus a frozen ice cream bar (which is only $1 more than a water bottle). With 3 teens, that adds up!
I think WDW marketing found the sweet spot with the silent revenue of drinks/snacks. Many don't think about the price of a water bottle (topping almost $3 with tax), but might balk at an increase for meals, etc.


----------

